# Ham dehydrated way toooooo long



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got all this ham that we dehydrated and literally forgot to turn it off. SO...I have all this ham in slices and it is dry as a bone. We tried to rehydrate it but after sitting a few hours in boiling water it did go limp to a point but it is still really hard to chew.

Was wondering if there is a way that I can grind it up and use it as a ham flavoring? If so what kind of grinder would I use? Should I soak it first to make it more pliable in the grind. We have a number #12 LEM meat grinder.

I really do not want to throw all this too the dogs. So any help would be appreciated.

Freyadog


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you want to grind it, I'd boil it like you did then run it through a cheap kitchen grinder, you could get some fairly small pieces that way.

You could try it in a pressure cooker. Cook it down to until it falls apart then put beans/potatoes/greens or other foods you want to flavor in it and cook them as usual.

The next time I dry ham, I'll dry it hard like that and do some experimenting!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonder ifin a feller canned it with some liquid what ya'd get?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I might just wait for your take on this. Or I can send you some of it so that you can experiment with it so you won't waste your money on the meat. Email and let me know If you want some of it sent that way. I have no problem with shipping it to you.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Boil it down and use in split pea soup.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

While it is hard can you run it through a coffee grinder or throw it in a blender?
The last I dehydrated was quite crunchy but we still ate it(and liked it).


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

I read all the replies and all I can think of is how to market ham chips. I think you stumbled into something!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I would rehydrate best it would, grind it, and use it in place of bacon bits/pork flavoring. Bean dishes, salads, baked potatoes, nachos, omelets.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd grind it to a powder dry and us it as flavoring.

John


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like it'd be good added to the cans along with beans.

Sort of a canned ham'n'beans combo...and some smokey BBQ sauce and instant YUM!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> I've got all this ham that we dehydrated and literally forgot to turn it off. SO...I have all this ham in slices and it is dry as a bone. We tried to rehydrate it but after sitting a few hours in boiling water it did go limp to a point but it is still really hard to chew.
> 
> Was wondering if there is a way that I can grind it up and use it as a ham flavoring? If so what kind of grinder would I use? Should I soak it first to make it more pliable in the grind. We have a number #12 LEM meat grinder.
> 
> ...


Use a wooden mallet like you were going to tenderize a steak before you try to reconstitute it, other than that, run it through a food processor on a "peanut butter" setting and use it in stews.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> I've got all this ham that we dehydrated and literally forgot to turn it off. SO...I have all this ham in slices and it is dry as a bone. We tried to rehydrate it but after sitting a few hours in boiling water it did go limp to a point but it is still really hard to chew.
> 
> Was wondering if there is a way that I can grind it up and use it as a ham flavoring? If so what kind of grinder would I use? Should I soak it first to make it more pliable in the grind. We have a number #12 LEM meat grinder.
> 
> ...


If the ham is slice and dry it will make an excellent addition to beans, soups, ham and rice jambalaya, a few years ago I made a Spanish dry ham from a nice pork loin, hang it right in my kitchen it got very hard but full of taste,
so slice some ,cook it with fried chick peas and potatoes over rice, what a meal; with a good cheese, olives, good hearty bread and beer/wine it`ll be a nice passport to heaven


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Onebigelf said:


> I'd grind it to a powder dry and us it as flavoring.
> 
> John


This right here. Use a food processor. shoot you can get a tiny chopper for like $20(?)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> I would grind it, and use it in place of bacon bits/pork flavoring. Bean dishes, salads, baked potatoes, nachos, omelets.


Same here!! I'll even pay you the shipping costs, it will be ground up and added to the eggs. Yummy!

.........and y'all are making m HUNGRY! :droolie:


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Dog treats? My pups would love ham jerky.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

What you have now is the best seasoning for beans out there, soak clean beans and dry ham in water over night and cook as desired; red beans and ham over white rice ,Jambalaya with dry ham and dry shrimp , and if ham is salty enough it will make an excellent soup based for noddle's, especially on a cold day


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> I've got all this ham that we dehydrated and literally forgot to turn it off. SO...I have all this ham in slices and it is dry as a bone. We tried to rehydrate it but after sitting a few hours in boiling water it did go limp to a point but it is still really hard to chew.
> 
> Was wondering if there is a way that I can grind it up and use it as a ham flavoring? If so what kind of grinder would I use? Should I soak it first to make it more pliable in the grind. We have a number #12 LEM meat grinder.
> 
> ...


Why not?? Bacon bits?? Now, ham bits!! Salad enhancer.artydance:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I overdried some venison not too long ago. Next time I'm using one of those xmas light timers.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I took advice here and put some in 13 bean soup last night in crockpot. I tasted it this morning and all I can taste is beans. Think I will try and find a cheap grinder and grind some up and see if I can get some flavor out of it. If not then to the dogs.


----------

